# Did my VIP 722 repair itself?



## JeffL (Dec 28, 2007)

A few weeks ago, my DVR started acting horrible. I would get "Operation Not Possible" error messages when trying to bring up my recordings. Only live TV would be available until I power cycled it. Other times I would get long pauses when playing a show and the receiver would be unresponsive for 15-20 seconds. Once after power cycling it (a daily thing) it showed my recorded list as empty yet the free space didn't go up! Another re-boot brought my shows back. Other times I would watch it record a show and then it would not be in my recorded shows list! I got a "Disk Error" message once as well.

Anyway, I figured I had a disk going out since it acted horrible every day for about 10 days (it was almost entirely unusable). I just lived with it because I knew I was leaving on vacation for a week. I moved all my shows to external USB drive and powered it off during that week. When I came back I signed up for the extra warranty and intended to call in for a replacement receiver. Well, I turned it on after vacation and I have had zero problems since (about a week). Just trying to decide if I should have this one replaced still. Thoughts?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Could be harsh environment .. if it overheating, then new one will follow same trend,


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

JeffL,

If you've experienced problems over several days, it should be replaced (especially if you did had the 311 error message). To prevent you from losing all your recordings, you can connect an EHD to the receiver and transfer them to the EHD. Once you get your new receiver you can view the recordings from the EHD or transfer them back to the receiver. Please PM me if you would like me to order a replacement receiver for you. Thanks.


----------



## JeffL (Dec 28, 2007)

I already had transferred all recordings to an EHD. I wonder if that is the reason it is working now. It was pretty full and maybe some critical file was located on a part of the drive that was failing. Now with it pretty cleaned out, maybe that file is on a part of the drive that is ok. 

I have received the 311 error probably 10 times over a few days (in addition to the other problems noted in the original post). I think I agree with you that it should be replaced (even though it has worked fine now for a few days). I don't trust it now and would hate to use it for a few weeks/months or whatever and then lose a bunch of stuff.

I'll PM you with account number so the receiver can be replaced.

Thank you.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You can try to test the drive (perhaps it will trigger to relocate bad sectors) - you should select DST-2 from special menu (someone posted how to get it ).


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

Accessing the memory dump screen:
Press Menu, 6 (System Setup), 3 (Diagnostics).
Within 5 seconds press Info, Browse, Theme.

HDD Long Diagnostics (DST-2):
You should be at the Memory Dump screen.
Press Pause, 2
If errors are found it may format the hard drive!

HDD Long Diagnostics (DST-2) including Transfer Rate test:
You should be at the Memory Dump screen.
Press Pause, 3
If errors are found it may format the hard drive!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Thanks peano for refreshing the sequence.


----------

